# The Green Mille.



## Tornado7 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Name:* The Green Mille.
*Tank:* 110x70x60 cm . 462 l.
*Substarte:* Akadama.
*Fertilizer:* Seachem Iron, Potassium, Nitrate, Phosphorous and Seachem Excel.
*Co2:* Difusser
*Filtration:* JBL Prof 500.
*Lights:* 2x250w HQI 5.200 ºKelvin
*Fish:* Caridina Japonica, Red Cherry, Crystal Red Shrimp.
*Plants:* Eleocharis Parvulus, Eleocharis Acirularis and Blyxa Japonica.



















Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice maintain of plants however the placement of those rocks are too aligned together which looses the depth of this layout.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello.
If you're right.
He was a stronger Dragon Stone is placed and aligned very straight.
Thanks for the help.

Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela (Tornado7)


----------

